# What is your favorite bit?



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

What is your favorite bit and why?

I currently use a JP Korsteel loose ring oval-link snaffle with a copper mouth. I love this bit. My four year old gelding works very well in this bit and doesn't complain. This bit is inexpensive, and has the copper for keeping the mouth moist and the oval link to prevent the nutcracker effect, as well as giving more defined signals. I use this bit for both Western and English riding.


----------



## Jay27 (Jan 11, 2010)

I like my Ed Wright 3 piece twisted medium shank. In my eventing days I always rode with KK Ultra 3 piece loose ring snaffle... then I got into this barrel racing thing. The bit requires soft hands with a trained release, but once you get it down, your horse is so soft. Nice to know you have a little bit of leverage and bit there should you need a quicker stop... just make sure to increase the pressure quickly but steadily instead of going 0 to 100 immediately. I can now go back to my KK Ultra for a show or something and have the same soft horse... I never realized how luggy mine horses were until I switched to a different bit and learned how to use it properly


----------



## cnvh (Jun 11, 2008)

Eggbutt or loose-ring French link on my 7-y.o. OTTB. I've tried about half a dozen other bits on him and the FL is the best match, for him-- quite mild, he doesn't fuss with it, and while he can be "hot" sometimes, I've never had any problems with brakes.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I've found the French link snaffles seem to work best for me on most of the horses or ponies. I've yet to have one that didn't accept the bit when using one.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I LOVE my Robard's TT bits. They are jointed smoothly at every junction and roll rather than pinch or poke. My headtosser rides quietly with it.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

I was going to mention my Robard's too - I have a french link and a black iron snaffle, both of which are very nice. See no need to ever use anything else.


----------



## VegRN (Jun 23, 2010)

Bitless


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

A simple full cheek snaffle. But mostly just whatever is best for the horse.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Another vote for a 3-piece loose ring! Mine is good and weighty, big 3" rings that slide smoothly, and the middle piece is a half-moon. I start EVERYONE in this bit by wrapping it in bit wrap so it's like a bendy-dogbone bit, but still able to have action if I need it. I have never felt the need to "switch" anyone to anything else, either. I just remove the bit wrap after the first 30 days or so.


----------



## levi1739 (Jul 25, 2003)

Depends on the horse, the rider, and how I'm feeling on that day.  Every horse/rider I work with is started in a web or rope halter and can be ridden in them anywhere before I move to any type of bit. If I'm working with an inexperienced rider or horse they first must learn control in a halter which saves the horse a lot of discomfort in it's mouth and causes riders to not become dependent on the bit. 

Next comes a simple ring snaffle with a straight mouthpiece. I use slobber straps and usually 5/8ths. rope to make a one piece rein although with smaller hands I use smaller rope.. This is my favorite set up and the one I use most often for both myself and riders with some experience. With some of my own horses I use a hackamore (bosal) but I don't consider myself very proficient with them.

When I desire a bit more refinement I use a "Billy Allen" type curb bit and split reins. These have grazing shanks that swivel and the same straight snaffle mouthpiece that I favor. Most have 4 inch shanks and 2 inches of purchase, although I do have a couple with shorter shanks. I do also have one with a straight mullen mouthpiece with roller which my son uses a lot with his gelding.

I don't like any snaffle mouthpiece that has much curve since I've seen too many callous' on the edges of horses lips from the use of these bits in insensitive hands. I know it's not the bits fault but I still don't like them personally. 

This is kind of a wordy reply but I ride a number of different horses and find myself using what ever bridle/bit works best for the horse and rider in each situation. My favorite is the ring snaffle bit and it's the one I find myself using most often.


Have fun, be safe 

Jack


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Gist spoon bit....LOVE IT. https://www.gistsilversmiths.com/Category/Index/43/1/Bits


----------



## krische1012 (May 3, 2009)

Loose ring french link snaffle


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

krische1012 said:


> Loose ring french link snaffle


My vote too! I wish theses were around when I was a kid. The regular snaffles can have a nutcracker effect... these don't.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

mine's a slight variation- D ring french links. Not as easy to find. I scored once and found a Baucher french link, really like that for in-hand work


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

Loose ring french link, preferably Aurigan, 
http://www.smartpakequine.com/productclass.aspx?productClassid=7105 


Comfortable for The Awesome PT to seek good contact without leaning on it, easy to keep her light and supple with it.


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

RideBarefoot said:


> mine's a slight variation- D ring french links. Not as easy to find. I scored once and found a Baucher french link, really like that for in-hand work


http://www.smartpakequine.com/Produ...=7102&cm_mmc=paidfeeds-_-froogle-_-NA-_-17102


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

What is the advantage of the loose ring on a snaffle? I was always concerned about the possible pinching if a lip gets caught between the ring and the mouthpiece.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I either ride.... Bitless.

When I do ride with the Bit, only one Dyfra likes and I have tried many.. is the 
English Dee Ported Mullen Barrel Bit by Myler. I do not use the curb chain on it. 

She is also what I call a well trained finished horse, so that bit works very well for her.

When I started young horses.. start with bitless first.. Then I used a bit like the Herm Sprenger KK Ultra Eggbutt Snaffle.


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

2horses said:


> What is the advantage of the loose ring on a snaffle? I was always concerned about the possible pinching if a lip gets caught between the ring and the mouthpiece.


In my experience if the loose ring is pinching it is either too narrow or the riders hands are unsteady and pulling the bit to one side. I supposed the rider could use bit guards in this instance or learn to ride with quieter hands 
If I put an eggbutt or d-ring on PT she will set her jaw and lean on it, she can't do that with a loose ring, her mouth stays active.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

My favorite is bitless. If I do use a bit its usually the gentlest needed for the horse.


----------



## Harmony_Meadows (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm a bitless fan too. Otherwise whatever is the gentlest I can get away with.


----------



## levi1739 (Jul 25, 2003)

I've ridden a lot of horses in loose ring snaffles and never had a problem with pinching. I do always try the bit's action in the soft spot between my thumb and fingers when puchasing one though.

The descriptions of some of the bits which have been mentioned are interesting. I have no idea what some of them refer to but they do sound expensive.


Have fun, be safe

Jack


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Myler comfort mouth snaffles are my favorite bit. They're great for low palate/fat tongued horses and the rounded mouth can't pinch.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Irish Pixie said:


> Myler comfort mouth snaffles are my favorite bit. They're great for low palate/fat tongued horses and the rounded mouth can't pinch.


Hi Pixie...good to see you! We've done best with my horses with french link full cheeks though Windsong's bit of choice is a Sprenger KK Ultra loose ring. Which is really a kind of french link.
The only other bits I've really had to use have been Dr. Bristols, a Pelham for foxhunting and a kimberwick for when the kids were small and riding ponies.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Hi Pixie...good to see you! We've done best with my horses with french link full cheeks though Windsong's bit of choice is a Sprenger KK Ultra loose ring. Which is really a kind of french link.
> The only other bits I've really had to use have been Dr. Bristols, a Pelham for foxhunting and a kimberwick for when the kids were small and riding ponies.


There are a couple of Herm Sprenger KK snaffles floating around here, or at least there were, I've sold some bits since the kid stopped showing. The old gelding went in a uxeter kimberwick the year he pretended he was a hunter pony. The kid had a Quarter Horse years ago that would hang on your hands and we'd tune him up with a Dr. Bristol- it worked really well on him as a correction bit.

My philosophy is to use the mildest bit possible.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

This is what I was trying to describe! Wrapped in bit wrap for the young'uns...


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

As in most things horse...it depends 

Tucker..full cheek French link

Norman..a fattish copper mouth regular snaffle (not that we ride him anymore at his age)

Tiempo..Even though he's the firecracker of the bunch, he goes great in his simple custom made rolled leather hackamore. If he's in a particularly feisty mood I'll use a mechanical hackamore.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

I've ordered a "side pull rope halter" to try out on my 2 yo. I have been riding her in the pen (walk/trot) with a regular rope halter and the reins attached to the loop below the chin. I'm interested in seeing how she responds to this. I won't be bitting her until she is fairly solid without a bit and we are ready to go to more specialized work. I've been trying to decide if I want to put her in the same bit as my 4 yo gelding (JP Korsteel oval link ring snaffle with a copper mouth and a rather thick mouthpiece), or get an eggbutt or D-ring snaffle of some kind.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

More info to digest ... thanks for sharing ya'll ...


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

I have actually been wanting to try bitless out, I will put the old curb bits on the wall for decorations


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Depends on the horse, depends on the purpose. 

My daughter's mare, for example, prefers no bit at all. She just really doesn't like carrying a bit in her mouth so when they're just riding for fun, she's just in a halter and lead rope. lol Of course, for 4H she HAS to use a bit, so there's no choice and she has to use a short-shanked curb, also. 

My older gelding is a ridden in a tom thumb. It was supposed to be a transition bit, but _he_ just never really transitioned out like everyone else has. 

Everyone else is ridden in a standard short-shanked curb. 
Except colts that is. Colts are started in a loose-ring snaffle.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

I own a plethora of bits..because each horse is an indivudal and all will not go in the same bit.

Right now, Ill go over our three competition horse's bits.

Our stallion goes in this, a Balding Equalizer








some may cringe at this bit, but in honesty, it fits the stallion very well. He has been brought along right and can pack this bit perfectly. We also must, with all our finished horses, adhere to the bit specifications in the NRCHA..which this bit meets them all.

My finished mare goes in a Avila Medium port..again, NRCHA legal. This mare despises snaffles and works better in her medium port. She will go in a snaffle, but is much more comfortable in this bit.
her shanks swivel though, they are not fixed









My two year old prospect was started in a halfbreed sidepull..she is now in a sweet iron Reinsman 7/16th snaffle.


----------

